
Spck mobile editor looking for beta testers - hairlesscat
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.spck
======
hairlesscat
Hi hackers, I am the author of a brand new editor that works on phones and
browsers. I made this app because I really enjoy coding but can't be glued to
my computer at home all day during school and commutes. I have Github
integration in the app so you can make github commits to your projects on the
go. I didn't really want a makeshift solution where I need to upload code to a
shared drive or download a zip file whenever I make progress, and I couldn't
find anything out there that was free. The app works offline and stores your
data in a local indexedDB database so you don't have to worry about leaking
confidential code to the public. I hope to get some beta testers and feedback
and create a useful tool for all to code with~ Have a nice day everyone, happy
hacking!

